# I'm new at it, still learning



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

But just a small one I made to give to a friend. It was made a short time back but seemed to keep going through changes.








No background or anything. I'm starting in baby steps. I have two more I need to finish up and get mailed out. But really wanting to learn a lot about doing this. It is a lot of fun. Its like a next step in collecting.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work! Nice effect. Take the shine off all those tires and you've got a real winner there! Congrats!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks excellent! Is that a Hudson in the background?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I like it ! Yep, just scuff up those tires a little more and you're done !


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. The Hudson in the back and the tractor also should have been mailed to their new owners 3 weeks ago, I'm slow. Kind of late to sand the tires, I glued them in place. I just added some dead flat to see if that will remove the shine. I'm not adding the details to the ones I'm sending out for fear they wont survive shipping. I added more dull coat to the stones as well. This one doesnt have to be mailed. Just get my friend to not forget to take it home with him.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

BTW... 
"In The Court Of The Crimson King"
I like your style!!!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Looks great to me !!!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You're off to a great start! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Im not even this good lol, nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## PROFESSORJARROD (Jan 24, 2010)

Your diorama looks great. Custom dioramas are allot of fun to create. I have a blast making molds and casting some of my own figures, dioramas, and custom parts in resin, and pewter. Its always fun to expand your knowledge in model building and customization, thats what makes our hobby fun and entertaining.
I started out casting because I needed a few missing parts for kits that were pretty much impossible to replace, so I sculpted my own replacement parts, made molds from them and cast them in the resin or pewter depending what I needed them for.

"Model building and collecting is a blast!"
Keep up the great work.:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

great job bob..


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice.
I like it.

George


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice bob! The plants look real, you can tell you took some time to get them just right


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new here also and trying to learn.Looks dam good.


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

Really nice! I love the desert feel of the ground....


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That rust really looks cool! Very realistic.


----------

